# Gretchen-my angel



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

I first visited this website when our beloved Gretchen was diagnosed with perianal fistula. It wasn't a long battle but it certainly was a horrible one. We lost her this past summer. We recently rescued 2 puppies and lost one of them (Cooper who is also on this site) to parvo. It's been a rough road. We now have Bullet. I have a lot of hopes and dreams for him but I do have to remind myself that he is not Gretchen. She cannot be replaced. She wasn't a show dog but just a family pet. But she was our best and most loyal friend. I miss her terribly everyday! 









]


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsddenaliShe wasn't a show dog but just a family pet. But she was our best and most loyal friend.


That's the best kind of pet. I'm so sorry to hear about Gretchen's battle with PF. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Being a loved family pet is a wonderful life for a dog. Hold your memories close.

I am so sorry it has been such a rough time for you.

RIP, Sweet Gretchen.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

We also lost our dear Gretchen on August 12th of this year. She had DM and could no longer walk. She was my husbands constant companion.

My heart goes out to you. And....no....no other dog will ever replace our sweet Gretchen....


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It has been 3 years since I lost my First Shep, Katja. to Lupus, and although many have followed in her wake, none will ever hold the place that she does in my heart. She was a great teacher, a great friend, and a great pet. She was the Alpha of my house, and many miss her still.

Getchen will forever continue to teach you. She will always be there. Have peace.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl. I had a LH shepherd who had peri rectal fistulas, and it was a nightmare.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a beautiful girl - so sorry for your losses.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

